# Can't update Hike (messenger app) on Mircomax unite 2



## AniketChavan74234 (Aug 13, 2014)

I am having a problem updating Hike messenger app on my Micromax Unite 2 device.
Whenever i try to update my app i get a error saying "Package file was not signed correctly. Uninstall the previous copy of the app and try again."
the problem is i can't uninstall the app as it is built-in i can only disable it.
even i tried updating when it was disabled but no luck.Please can anyone have any solution for this i emailed my problem to hike support but no word from them yet. PLease help


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 13, 2014)

do a factory reset and check if that helps. Also from next time, don't buy overly bloated crap phones.


----------



## AniketChavan74234 (Aug 13, 2014)

How to do that? N yeah I know I did that mistake


----------



## kkn13 (Aug 14, 2014)

AniketChavan74234 said:


> I am having a problem updating Hike messenger app on my Micromax Unite 2 device.
> Whenever i try to update my app i get a error saying "Package file was not signed correctly. Uninstall the previous copy of the app and try again."
> the problem is i can't uninstall the app as it is built-in i can only disable it.
> even i tried updating when it was disabled but no luck.Please can anyone have any solution for this i emailed my problem to hike support but no word from them yet. PLease help



ignore his "overly bloated crap phones"comment in this case(no offense to saiyangoku)
while its true,the real issue is the mediatek chipset which micromax uses and despite being an inbuilt app,its not fully optimised for mediatek like many other apps
i myself have a lenovo tablet with a mediatek chipset and often have such issues with some apps refusing to even install


----------



## AniketChavan74234 (Aug 15, 2014)

oh okay. But did u find any solution for that bro? [MENTION=184724]kkn13[/MENTION]


----------



## kkn13 (Aug 15, 2014)

AniketChavan74234 said:


> oh okay. But did u find any solution for that bro? [MENTION=184724]kkn13[/MENTION]



not really


----------



## AniketChavan74234 (Aug 15, 2014)

Ohhhh man..


----------



## sling-shot (Aug 29, 2014)

Have you rooted your phone? If yes then you could simply uninstall the previous version and install newer. This way you could also move any other bloatware out of system partition to user area so that it gives you the option of removing them if not needed.

*This could void your warranty. So check before proceeding.*


----------



## narendraselot (Mar 21, 2015)

*Got The Solution!! *

Step 1:
Root your device with kingroot.apk

Step 2:
Install ES file explorer.apk

Step 3:
Open ES file explorer,Authorize Root Permission

Step 4:
Now search for Hike there will be 2 folders or a single folder named Hike delete that folders/folder

Step 5:
Simply install hike.apk
Done you are all set


----------



## $hadow (Mar 22, 2015)

Push the recent apk manually.


----------



## TechnoBOY (Apr 12, 2015)

$hadow said:


> Push the recent apk manually.


yes,try this first before rooting or doing a factory reset.


----------

